# Gm Made the 2013 Chevy Sonic Too Good



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The Sonic is more basic transportation, while the Cruze is Chevy's upscale smaller car. The Sonic weighs less because it doesn't have as much sound insulation or sound-deadening building techniques used in the Cruze. And, it manages to be slower to 60 mph than my Eco despite weighing 200-300 lbs less. It's also not as long, so highway aerodynamics are poorer. That means it'll get worse fuel economy on the highway. That was a prime consideration when buying my Eco. 

And, the Sonic looks like a kid's car both inside and out, while the Cruze is far more mature-looking. I'm sure insurance rates will bear me out on this one too. 

There are lots of reasons why somebody would get a Cruze over a Sonic.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You could get the automatic with the 1.4T mid model year 2012. By April when I bought my cruze they were already on dealer lots. Also last I knew only the 2013 sonic RS is offered with 4wheel disc brakes, all other models have rear drums(RS sonic only offered in hatchback model too). On the same note only the 2LT & LTZ cruze models have rear discs. 

I really considered the sonic sedan with 1.4T & an automatic when I bought my cruze, but decided the larger car was the better value over the life of the car. That extra $1500 will more than make up for itself in resale value & I can be more comfortable while driving the larger car. 
MPG wise the sonic & cruze with 1.4T & automatics are virtually the same. Sonic 27city/37highway Cruze 26city/38highway.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Let's see...

The argument presented here is that the Sonic has been made better by adding stuff to it from the Cruze. The solution presented here is to take features from other models to improve the Cruze compared to the Sonic. The way I see it, the results would be a blending of features between the models to the point that there wouldn't be much difference between them. And that was how GM operated in the past. There was a lack of uniqueness between it's products.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ever tried fitting 5 people in a Cruze? It ain't comfortable for anyone in the back seat...and I've seen the inside of a Sonic. I wouldn't want to sit back there even if there weren't 2 other people.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

When I was about to buy my new car I was driving a 2004 Chevy Aveo. I absolutely loved it And had 175,000 miles on it and never had any problems at all. My wife was driving a 2007 Aveo 5 hatchback with 67000 miles on it. We also have a Suburban. Hence the reason fot the Aveo's. Naturally I wanted a new one but they changed the name to Sonic in 2012. In the rest of the world is still called the Aveo but just not here in America. I had seen commercials for the Chevy Cruze And thought it was a pretty cool car. The Cruze was only a few thousand dollars more then the Sonic so I went for the Cruze instead. Is the Sonic more superior? I don't know! Forget all the weights, measures, and specs. My wife and I have a 2012 Chevy Sonic and a 2012 Chevy Cruze and we love both cars equally. To us it just came down to a matter of preference. I should add that mine is the 1.4 liter turbo with a 6 speed and my wifes is a 1.8 liter automatic.

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I do like what the Sonic has in the RS model with the red seat stitching and *RS logo *on the* seats* and* front mats *and below the *steering wheel*. Also love the Hatch back perhaps when we need another GM and the Cruze has no Hatch back then a Sonic it may be.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

may be the same engine, but the sonic has taller gearing, making it about the same speed as the cruze last I heard. Not as quick off the line either. And as previously stated, you can BARELY squeeze 2 people in the back seat of the cruze. With how often I car friends around, I would never get anything smaller than the cruze, I wouldnt buy anything the same size as the cruze lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tc_sting said:


> As many here probably know, GM makes the Chevy Sonic and the Cruze, both cars share many of the same components. The Sonic is the less expensive of the two models.
> 
> For model years 2012 and before, the Sonic had certain limitations that caused inherent value in the Cruze. Namely, the Sonic could not be purchased with the 1.4L Turbo engine (same as in the Cruze) with the associated 6-speed auto transmission-- buyers were limited to the manual transmission and the turbo engine. This created a hole in the Sonic offering-- since these cars are small and midsize sedans, the auto transmission and more efficient turbo engine is a natural choice for most consumers.
> 
> ...


There are a few things I'd like to correct you on, just so people don't get the wrong idea about this. 

A fully loaded LTZ doesn't weigh 3450lbs. IIRC, the heaviest ones weigh around 3200, and we're talking heavily loaded. Your weight comparison isn't exactly fair. It is worth noting as others have that the Sonic is a much, much smaller car than the Cruze. 

A similarly priced Cruze isn't $20,000+. A 1LT automatic is $19,655, and that's MSRP, not invoice.

I wouldn't say the Sonic rockets past the Cruze with an 8.8 second 0-60. I'm seeing 8.2-8.5 from 0-60 for the Cruze Auto. I'd recommend you check your sources on that one. 

Only the 2LT and LTZ Cruzes have rear disc, and only the Sonic RS models have 4-wheel disc brakes. 

Only the sonic with the 1.4L Turbo and *Manual transmission* gets 40mpg highway. The Auto brings it down to 37mpg. 
Fuel Economy of 2013 Chevrolet Sonic

The Eco's upgrades aren't gimmicks. They work, as everyone pulling 45-55mpg highway with them will attest to. 

The sonic is simply a cheaper, smaller car than the Cruze, and can't validly be compared. Sure, it's cheaper, but the fit and finish of the Cruze is significantly nicer, as is the ride quality, handling, and road noise suppression.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

tc_sting said:


> - the Sonic gets better gas mileage (barely) with the auto trans and turbo. The manual Sonic is much better at highway mileage giving people 40mpg without all the Eco gimmicks that significant maintenance expense to true cost of ownership.


The only "gimmick" GM used for the Cruze ECO is the front air shutters, which are used on many larger vehicles for similar reasons. I don't consider gear ratios to be a gimmick, just engineering tweaks for a desired goal.


----------



## doltuku (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks for all the information guys


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

The other part is the fact that the Cruze is Chevrolet's volume leader. The Sonic is just starting off and I of the opinion that it will take a long time if ever will it be the Volume leader. I happen to say that with the 43% sales increase that the Cruze had in September. Check out this link.
GM sales rise on strong car performance | Business | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News


----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)

To each their own, but I considered the Sonic until I sat in it. I felt like a sardine. If you are 6'3" the Sonic isn't an option. They might as well rip out the back seat and give you more trunk space, because nobody can ride in them. At least not with anyone that is of normal height.

There wasn't much difference in price and you get a whole lot more room and car. It was a no brainer...Cruze hands down.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

obermd said:


> The only "gimmick" GM used for the Cruze ECO is the front air shutters, which are used on many larger vehicles for similar reasons. I don't consider gear ratios to be a gimmick, just engineering tweaks for a desired goal.


One that I wish more automakers would use. The problem is people are lazy for manuals and they don't want to feel the car downshift on the highway if gently passing with an automatic. So they build gear ratios in that will allow people to not have to downshift in order to effectively pass. Obviously the speed at which the engine is most efficient also factors in.

I personally want a car with a very tall 6th gear for maximum fuel economy. And I'm fine with having to downshift in order to pass.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know. I test drove both the Cruze and Sonic before settling on the Cruze. I think the Sonic was a step up from the Aveo, but that should be expected since it was the successor to it. But in the same breath, I enjoy the style of the Cruze and the more room. I found it to also be a quieter ride. Besides, the Cruze is already overpriced as it is. I had no problems knocking a couple grand off the sticker before purchasing.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Just to be extra clear xtremerevolution; 
" Only the 2LT and LTZ Cruzes have rear disc, and only the Sonic RS models have 4-wheel disc brakes." 

Not true on my 2011 2LT RS with 16" wheels. It was only available with rear drum unless you opted for the larger wheels.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Drive a Sonic then drive a Cruze. Sonic is good but it's no Cruze.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I had an Aveo before the Cruze.

When I bought the Cruze the Sonic wasn't out yet. I "might" have got a Sonic if it was but I would have regretted it big time. (I had my first baby a few months after i got the Cruze)

I now wish that I got something larger than the Cruze for my family and I have since been inside a Sonic. The Sonic is pretty much the same size as an Aveo.. its actually VERY similar to the Aveo on the inside. The doors are paper thin, the dash board is right up in your face, You're rubbing shoulders with the guy next to you. It's way smaller than the Cruze and it will feel even smaller when you drive it.

They are not competing against each other, they are too far apart in size. I will admit that I wish the Cruze had the option for a larger engine with more power though.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> I had an Aveo before the Cruze.
> 
> When I bought the Cruze the Sonic wasn't out yet. I "might" have got a Sonic if it was but I would have regretted it big time. (I had my first baby a few months after i got the Cruze)
> 
> ...


 Very surprised I never saw you on aveoforum.com. Were you a member there?

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The sonic is simply a cheaper, smaller car than the Cruze, and can't validly be compared. Sure, it's cheaper, but the fit and finish of the Cruze is significantly nicer, as is the ride quality, handling, and road noise suppression.


I test drove both cars and there is no denying that they can't be compared. If you are looking for 4 wheels and an engine the sonic may be ok, but they are 2 completely different cars....although I have to admit I really like some of the styling of the sonic over the cruze.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> I will admit that I wish the Cruze had the option for a larger engine with more power though.


That's the Verano Turbo. I saw a regular Verano yesterday, it was a sharp-looking car.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I leased the Aveo (i know crazy eh?) so i wasnt really into the car, it was just my mule pretty much. I bought the Cruze (my first brand new car purchase) So I'm a lot more into modding and getting as much info about it (i found cruzetalk)

The Aveo was a tincan on wheels... but it never gave me problems so I can't complain. I actually had a massive box with 2 12" subwoofers in that car, They were so heavy that the rear suspension would drop a bit when i had them in there lol.




NYCruze2012 said:


> Very surprised I never saw you on aveoforum.com. Were you a member there?
> 
> I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I love the Sonics front end, but i hate its rear. I say the front end is 50/50 for cruze vs sonic.

But the Cruze's bum is way nicer than the Sonic's hehe.

I actually love the new hoods they are using on almost all of the Chevy's now. That aerodynamic frowning eyebrow look.




skiisme753 said:


> I test drove both cars and there is no denying that they can't be compared. If you are looking for 4 wheels and an engine the sonic may be ok, but they are 2 completely different cars....although I have to admit I really like some of the styling of the sonic over the cruze.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

It amazes me how worked up some people get over a car.

We own a car that's one step above the bottom of the barrel. Other than buying a Sonic, there's no other way to have gone in our purchasing decision, than up.

The only reason GM has been successful with the Cruze is because the national economy sucks, gas price averages are at an all time high and the Cruze is "good enough" for what we need, right now. I assure you, if my wife and I could have afforded anything better than the Cruze, that's what we'd have. If gas prices weren't above $3.00/gallon you wouldn't catch me dead in a car like the Cruze. It's a tin-can-econo-box with a few bells and whistles to make it more appealing to the average consumer. Nothing more.

If it was as great as a lot of you are trying to make it sound, the rich and famous would be buying them, too. Sorry, folks, but it's nothing more than the modern version of the Cavalier. Is it better than the Cavalier? Yes, but just about every other car on the market, right now, is better than the Cavalier was, too, so I wouldn't exactly call that "bragging rights".

Sorry to rain on everyone's parade, but let's be realistic, people.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I like my Cruze and could have afforded more. I had a luxury car with more power and a nicer interior. I bought it because it made sense, was fun to drive, and good on gas. 

I was just hoping it wouldn't be a maintenance hog. So far though...


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

The sonic has awful build quality and design compared to the cruze. 

I don't care if it's lighter, it's also louder, less comfortable, and the "motorcycle inspired" gauges are for high school kids. 

Only people who buy sonics are the elderly because they want american and the cheapest way out.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd hesitate on calling the Sonic's build quality "awful". From the reviews I've read, it's no worse than its competitors. Built to a price, heck yeah. Then again, all the cars in that segment are. Our Fit certainly was. The Accent definitely was also. 

And, if elderly folks want "American" and cheap, they'll just buy a made in Korea Spark instead.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Only people who buy sonics are the elderly because they want american and the cheapest way out.


You calling my wife elderly and her Sonic cheap? LOL!

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

sciphi said:


> That's the Verano Turbo. I saw a regular Verano yesterday, it was a sharp-looking car.


I've test drove a 2013 leather group Verano you can tell it not a Cruze but not sure it's worth the extra money though over a Cruze. The Verano has nicer leather seats heated steering wheel upscale interior not sure if someone in their mid to late 20's would be interested in a Verano.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I've test drove a 2013 leather group Verano you can tell it not a Cruze but not sure it's worth the extra money though over a Cruze. The Verano has nicer leather seats heated steering wheel upscale interior not sure if someone in their mid to late 20's would be interested in a Verano.


Dear god, they weigh more than a Camry/Accord though! It's almost the size of an Impala. Why is the Verano so FAT?!


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I'd hesitate on calling the Sonic's build quality "awful". From the reviews I've read, it's no worse than its competitors. Built to a price, heck yeah. Then again, all the cars in that segment are. Our Fit certainly was. The Accent definitely was also.
> 
> And, if elderly folks want "American" and cheap, they'll just buy a made in Korea Spark instead.


The Spark is too small for a lot of buyers, but the Sonic is big enough to accommodate the needs of most. 

Everything in the Sub-Compact segment is built badly compared to cars in the Compact segment. It's the same story if you look at the Fiesta and the Focus. The Focus is MUCH more car for a little more $, just like the Cruze/Sonic. 

For a little more $$ you can buy a Cruze and get a lot more car. 




NYCruze2012 said:


> You calling my wife elderly and her Sonic cheap? LOL!


Lol, she probably isn't elderly, but a lot of the buyers are. Seriously. 

GM wasn't expecting it at all, and i don't have demographic data to back this up, but i guarantee you the average sonic buyer is much older than GMs target market. 

As for calling the car cheap, there's no denying it's a cheap car. So is the Cruze.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hoon said:


> The Spark is too small for a lot of buyers, but the Sonic is big enough to accommodate the needs of most.
> 
> Everything in the Sub-Compact segment is built badly compared to cars in the Compact segment. It's the same story if you look at the Fiesta and the Focus. The Focus is MUCH more car for a little more $, just like the Cruze/Sonic.
> 
> ...


Its ok Hoon! My wife and I are both in our mid forties. We both have SUV's and wanted an inexpensive car to commute with. I travel 140 miles per day round trip and my wife travels 6 miles roundtrip to the train station. She has a Jeep Grand Cherokee and I have a Chevy Suburban. That's why I chose the Cruze and she chose the Sonic. Before those cars both my wife and I had Aveos.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## JMORIN (Jun 2, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Ever tried fitting 5 people in a Cruze? It ain't comfortable for anyone in the back seat...and I've seen the inside of a Sonic. I wouldn't want to sit back there even if there weren't 2 other people.


I was going to say the same thing. I test drove both a Sonic (hatchback, not the sedan) and a Cruze. The Cruze has a ton more room than it's Sonic counterpart. I'm a bigger guy, and have long legs and need extra leg room.. While the Sonic was similar to my old Pontiac G3 Wave (2009) in overall room and feel, the Cruze (compared to the Sonic) is like driving a boat around.

Granted the new Sonic's will be similar to the Cruze's.. but at the end of the day the difference will be size, look and luxury. I love my Cruze and would never 'downgrade' to a Sonic, ever. 

If it comes down to 'specifications' then the question will be overall size of the car - what do you want? I'd rather have a larger car then feel like I'm driving a tin can (no matter how nice that tin can might be).


----------

